Ask HN: Do you share your email password with your cofounder? Why or why not? - Kepler-295c
======
marcc
I wouldn't share my Gmail password. Besides, I have two-factor enabled on my
account, so the password alone wouldn't be that useful.

If you are using Gmail, you can share access to your inbox with another
account. This would still let your cofounder access your inbox and read your
mail, assuming that's what you are solving for. Your cofounder would also be
able to send mail as you, but it will show up as "sent by
cofounder@company.com".

------
12s12m
I don't even share it with my wife. And the issue is not about trust. It is
that there is no need for it. And sharing it with another person makes it a
lot less secure.

~~~
m0x40
Agreed, I could understand sharing a company/joint email account password with
a co-founder (or spouse). For example a sales@company or a
aliceAndBob@whatever A personal account would be different though. Just my
$0.02.

------
dazhbog
We share most of the things just because there is 100% trust and it makes
things easier. For the specific case of the email we dont access eachothers
email, but if there was a need, it would be perfectly fine. I can't say this
is the right/safest thing to do with most startups, as it requires extreme
trust and you have to know that person better than his/her family knows them.

------
partisan
We have in the past. Eventually we tell each other our passwords after
updates. We sometimes have to access something when the other cannot.

------
dnh44
Not answering your question but FrontApp.com is a nice solution for those that
want to do this.

